
The world's hardest CAPTCHA - ascorbic
http://www.geee.net/contact.htm
======
harsh1618
And here's the world's easiest
[http://www.indianrail.gov.in/pnr_Enq.html](http://www.indianrail.gov.in/pnr_Enq.html).
It's just text and not an image.

------
hashtree
No actual captcha checking going on (submit button in own form doing a GET,
Flash does no external network calls verified via MITMProxy), as many have
noted it seems to be a joke.

However, this would be one of the easier captchas from a bot standpoint. You
have the source image and only need to create the equivalent in another format
(Flash)? Assuming no fancy bot checks in Flash, the process of duplication is
trivial. The bot doesn't have to guess what it is, just duplicate and machines
are great at that. In fact, this is more like an anti-captcha (hard for
humans, easy for bots).

------
thomaspark
Made this a little while back: CRAPCHA (Completely Ridiculous And Phony
Captcha that Hassles for Amusement)

[http://crapcha.com](http://crapcha.com)

------
orf
What an odd website:
[http://www.geee.net/blog.htm](http://www.geee.net/blog.htm)

I can't quite get it. Is it a joke? The writer[1] seems incredibly paranoid
that the CIA are poisoning him and keeps overhearing agent's talking about
killing him. The Captcha is a joke, but it seems out of place with the rest of
the content.

1\. [http://www.geee.net/543u5.htm](http://www.geee.net/543u5.htm)

~~~
samwilliams
[http://www.geee.net/mv.htm](http://www.geee.net/mv.htm)

It does not appear to a joke. It seems an awful lot like paranoid
schizophrenia...

~~~
dm2
[http://www.geee.net/blog082.htm](http://www.geee.net/blog082.htm) This is a
list of the recent posts. There's no way he could be this dedicated to a
"joke" website. The recent events mentioned suggest that it's not just
changing the times dynamically, so the posts are actually recent.

That's just scary. I wonder what kind of life he lives with the extreme
paranoia of MI5 messing with him constantly. He needs medication, and a hobby
to keep him away from these thoughts.

But, if he's not a harm to anyone or himself, then it should be 100% his
choice to have medication or not.

How did the OP stumble upon this website?

~~~
samwilliams
> I wonder what kind of life he lives with the extreme paranoia of MI5 messing
> with him constantly.

The lives of those that suffer from paranoid schizophrenia are well
'documented' in popular culture. One such item you may be interested in is the
film 'A Beautiful Mind'. It is based on the life of John Nash, but keep in
mind it is a dramatisation rather than a documentary.

There are also a number of 'simulations' on Youtube that may exemplify the
horrendous nature of the condition, if you are so inclined to experience them.
One such video is this: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vvU-
Ajwbok](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vvU-Ajwbok) .

I hope I have not taken your portrayed interest too literally!

~~~
dm2
I have an interest in the brain and psychosis but do not want to "dip my toes
in" without allocating sufficient time to research and study this. It's just
such a complex issue and there seems to be such a large spectrum of psychosis,
with schizophrenia being on the slightly more extreme end.

Then there is the drug induced psychosis/schizophrenia that can be turned on
and off, which is equally fascinating.

Meh, the brain is too complex for me to think about right now. We could study
it for years and would only know a small fraction of what's going on.

~~~
jebus989
> We could study it for years and would only know a small fraction of what's
> going on.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_Brain_Project](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_Brain_Project)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BRAIN_Initiative](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BRAIN_Initiative)

edit: should clarify, I agree with your premise. My point is only that we
_are_ studying it in these two huge projects

~~~
dm2
"We" as in me and normal people without psychology or biology or neurology
degrees.

Yes, "we" as in humans have no limits to what we can discover.

------
randunel
UNSUCCESSFUL! Try Again:

The other captcha seems easier. Good thing it's difficult, considering their
contact page is on hn top page :D

Later edit: as someone mentioned, the second one is easier and offensive. My
guess is the request goes through anyway. Personally, I would have fun seeing
(and publishing) what people draw :P

~~~
bhouston
The second one always works. There is no check.

------
INTPenis
I always thought this chess captcha I read about a while back was the toughest
thing I had heard of.

[http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2013/03/12/chess-
captcha/](http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2013/03/12/chess-captcha/)

~~~
1ris
Chess seems to be the Anti-Captcha: Easy for computers to solve, but hard for
humans.

~~~
pokpokpok
in this case, it's a filter for chess knowledge. pretty interesting for a
chess forum!

------
peterwwillis
At this point I think the only captchas that would be reliable are ones that
trade on the inherently illogical nature of human decision-making. Ask people
questions or give them things to solve that they will initially answer
illogically due to their human biases. A computer, even if it could answer
correctly, would have to learn about how humans make decisions, or how
perception causes us to view certain things differently. You'd have to create
an AI smart enough to make bad decisions like a human in order to beat it.

------
lucb1e
Wrong. World's hardest CAPTCHA: harm or allow a human, through inaction, to be
harmed. (It's a reference to two of Asimov's three laws)

~~~
mrspeaker
That's what I wrote the "humans.txt" captcha for:
[http://www.mrspeaker.net/2010/07/15/humans-
txt/](http://www.mrspeaker.net/2010/07/15/humans-txt/) Keep those pesky humans
away.

~~~
grimmdude
Metal Meter Madness is pretty sweet I must say

------
ateevchopra
Back in my college days, I made this captcha as a class project. This is based
on the popular snake game. You catch the bug with snake, you pass. If anyone
interested, folk and make its web version.

[https://github.com/ateev/Snake--o--Captcha](https://github.com/ateev/Snake--o
--Captcha)

------
meowface
Despite this being intended as a joke, I feel like this would be a lot easier
for a computer to solve than a human.

------
dbuxton
My personal favourite is this one:
[http://random.irb.hr/signup.php](http://random.irb.hr/signup.php)

Although Wolfram Alpha can actually solve these pretty easily.

------
carlob
Did I just read a 4-letter C word in my captcha? (the second one)

~~~
wlv
[http://www.geee.net/acids/cntpaint.gif](http://www.geee.net/acids/cntpaint.gif)

------
delinka
Oh, I see. It's "hard" because it doesn't give me enough colors to choose
from.

------
iagooar
They should collect all those pieces of art and expose them in a gallery.

------
DyslexicAtheist
a captcha so fiendishly difficult only a computer can solve it

------
heavymark
When you submit there is a solid image that shows profanity:
[http://www.geee.net/acids/cntpaint.gif](http://www.geee.net/acids/cntpaint.gif).
Pretty offensive and not appropriate for HackerNews.

~~~
kysol
I thought I was just one of the lucky ones to get such an obscene message for
a capture... way to spoil my excitement :P

